# Differences between Bentyl and Levbid



## Liza (Jul 30, 2002)

Does anyone know the differences between Bentyl and Levbid, which IBS symptoms one is supposed to treat as opposed to the other?I have alternating D and C with my IBS. Several years ago, I took Levbid, which helped fora while and then seemed to stop working. I then switched to Bentyl, which had been helping me for about four years, but I've been having a flare up for the last two months andam looking into other possibilities, maybe going back to the Levbid, or perhaps finding a different type of drug. I've been taking Paxil for the past 10 days as a short term option, but some of the side effects are beginning to cause me some problems and I believe I will gooff of that soon.Appreciate any and all suggestions.


----------



## adorableblueeyedblonde (Nov 30, 2001)

Hey Lisa,Sorry to hear you're not feeling well. The ONLY pill that has helped me is Levsin, but it's the sublingal version, melts under your tounge and works immediately. I went to the Mayo Clinic, and they only changed two of my meds, the levsin sublingal, and my fiber to citricel tablets, up to 9 a day. My bill was over $6,000, but those two changes have made a world of differance. I also have both D and C, but mostly C. Hope this helps!!!GET WELL!!!!


----------



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

i find if i take bentyl as soon as i get out of bed that it really helps. I have alot of pain free days this way!


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

adorableblueeyedblonde, I was there recently, too. Did they find anything, or just decide it really is "just IBS"? What tests did they do? Sublingual is the way to go, glad you're feeling better.Slacker


----------

